

Want a Spotify US Invite? Here is how you get it. - hshah
http://gigaom.com/2011/07/16/want-a-spotify-us-invite-here-is-how-you-get-it/

======
zoowar
I got mine, but spotify wants me to download client software. Nope, no thank
you.

------
aaronbrethorst
Or you can just, y'know, pay them $5 or $10 a month.

